# Airbox resonator off...nice sound :)



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Okay, so my bro has a '96 200sx SE (GA16) automatic. At idle, it has this nice purring sound under the hood...at WOT it growls. I looked under the hood, and noticed that there is just a hole going straight into the airbox/airfilter assembly. 

So...the other day, on my '97 200sx SE (GA16) 5-speed, I wiggled the "T" shaped plastic duct off of the resonator under the left fenderwell. The air temperature sensor is still wired in, but that piece of plastic is just lying on top of the fenderwell, so the air intake stream just goes straight into the airbox. 

I swear, it feels a little quicker now...mine is not as noisy as his at idle, but at WOT it produces a nice snarl. I have to resist the urge to floor it because I know the car is not going to get good gas mileage that way, but at least it does feel more powerful now. I'll post a pic in the near future so you can see. Seems to be a quick easy mod.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

It feels quicker? LOL that seems like the ghetto air filter trick! That thing gives you what? 1hp!!! LOL! I don't really think its enough to feel a change! But hey!


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah i'll soon be ordering my CAI for my 97 se-r, so i have already prepped the engine bay for it. Like removing my resonator all together and i'll admit it does have a nicer sound to it, but i think the small performance gain is in your head lol


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah you're right...probably like clipping a playing card to the back of a bicycle and the spokes.  Except that probably LOSES power! 

(well the intake thing could lose power too if the air pulses get messed up...)))


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

What you should do is put that T duct back in and remove the resonator behind the wheel well.. that way it will be sucking in cooler air


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

What do these resonators sound like?

[edit]  what I meant to say was what do they look like so I can remove them


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

they make the intake quieter


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The intake res. is located in the driverside wheel well. Its just a black box.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL...You know I've always known there was a reason for that stupid little plastic thing by the fenderwall...LOL! Take it and beat your friend with it!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

no offense unish but theres no need for the exclamation points. but anyway i did the airbox trick and i basically got nothin...it probably felt quicker cause you expected it....and thats normal. Damn, two brothers with a 200SX, that must be cool.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

what you should do is take the bottom half of the airbox off, then take the top half, unbolt it from the MAF, flip it upside down, and rebolt it, so that the filter is now on top. then just duct tape the filter in, that will give you a real nice growl at WOT, and at idle, you can hear the air getting sucked in there


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *no offense unish but theres no need for the exclamation points. but anyway i did the airbox trick and i basically got nothin...it probably felt quicker cause you expected it....and thats normal. Damn, two brothers with a 200SX, that must be cool. *


Yeah having 2 of them 200sx's is pretty cool...makes it easier to figure out things. But his is in poor shape...he just inherited a '97 SL2 (Saturn) so that beats the GA16DE's stock ponies already by 7hp...and more torque too...regardless though, still likes the Nissan better overall though...it is a nicer car than the Saturn...

Oh yeah, the psychological effect of the airbox trick...I don't normally drive all that fast, but I think hearing that louder intake makes me want to push the car faster, so that is probably why it might actually BE faster...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, once i recieved my HS CAI then i had to go to work like 30 minutes after i got it so i was all hyped and quickly took the airbox off and put the MAF adapter plate on and just the filter that came with it and i was punching the gas so i would get that sucking sound...then all hell broke lose when i installed the CAI then you can hear me around the street 3 blocks up...it fuckin roars.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

okay you are making me want to go drop 200+ bucks on an Injen intake now... at least that's the brand I think i want to get. have to make sure it's CARB legal though...life in CA....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, im selling mine soon cause of the turbo setup coming so down the road it will be in the classifieds


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

then all hell broke lose when i installed the CAI then you can hear me around the street 3 blocks up...it fuckin roars.

haha, dude your the fuckin man, lol 
i cant wait until i run my CAI


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *haha, dude your the fuckin man, lol
> i cant wait until i run my CAI *


lol, im only speakin the truth bro, once you install it your gonna love it, I still do but i want more power out of the GA so i have the turbo coming real soon.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL...an air intake would probably be bettet looking too


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

the big chrome HS CAI pipes look bad ass. IMO they look alot better than AEM pipes.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I just disconnected the plastic T from the resonator. It DOES sound better! And my car seems to idle smoother now too. Probably from me reving the engine and getting the oil warm though.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

Nostrodomas has a tutorial on how to make your own CAI, for those of us that tend to be alittle short on the cashflow side. im thinking of trying it, just need to find some mandrel bent 3" piping, havent really looked yet though, maybe next week sometime


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

All I need to know where to get is the Maf adapter.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> *All I need to know where to get is the Maf adapter. *


your bestest friend eBay


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I try and avoid ebay. I'll look around localy first.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you can prolly make it if you had a friend with a welder, or know someone who could weld
i also imagine it would be fairly easy to make out of even plastic or PVC, using some kind of adhesive to bond the pipe to the plate


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There is a post somewhere by Maxpower, he works at homedepot, and they sell this thing that works great for a maf. All you have to do is drill the holes. Ill have to ask him what they call it. Its real cheap thoe.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Link

I found this. If thats what your talking about.


----------

